# Lyson 4 frame extractor.



## tlkellar (Feb 27, 2018)

i know this is an old post but i am thinking about purchasing a lyson lex2019n but wanted to know how it has held up i watched a video on the extractor and it was said that when you extract mediums it extracts semi radially have you used it with mediums and do you have to flip frames


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

tlkellar said:


> i know this is an old post but i am thinking about purchasing a lyson lex2019n but wanted to know how it has held up i watched a video on the extractor and it was said that when you extract mediums it extracts semi radially have you used it with mediums and do you have to flip frames


Good evening.
Have not seen the video and have never heard the term "semi-radially". I used the Lex2019N for two years and when I had 6 hives. After increasing to ten hive I upgraded to a larger extractor. The 2019N was well made, easy to use, and fit my needs when I had fewer hives. Sold it for almost as much as I paid for it. BUT it is a Tangential extractor, only. You must turn over all the frames no matter what size. Of course takes longer but if you only have a few hives (say 4 or 5) or if you have plently of time you should be very happy with the Lyson product. For the cost and ease of use it is a fine extractor.

The fellow who bought it from me has 3 hives and extracted all his honey with it last season and was also very pleased with it.


----------



## tlkellar (Feb 27, 2018)

thanks for the reply i really want a radial but for a good one but it gets pricey what brand did you go with for the larger one ? does it save alot of time ?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Last year I bought a Maxant 3100 9 frame, which does both radial and tangential. I found that with hand cranking, the tangential slots worked better. I think spinning radially puts less force on the comb (good), but requires a higher speed and for longer (bad if you are spinning by hand). I plan on purchasing a motor for mine this year.

Jim at Vino Farm has a good review here.
https://youtu.be/oTe4rfEmzmQ


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

I bought one of the lower cost vivo electric 8 frame extractors. Last year was the first time using it and I was very pleased with the speed and ease of operation. Will try to find my review posted on the forum and past here.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/VIVO-New-...004E/155944869


I ordered the Vivo extractor on Tuesday, May 30th via the Wal-Mart website, did that so I could add on their extended warranty, and received the extractor Friday, June 2nd. So customer service regarding shipping was outstanding. The extractor was double boxed, heavily packed and was in perfect condition – but that is how a new product should arrive so no extra points there. All accessories; legs, lids, instruction, screws, nuts and bolts were included, packaged and ready to use.

Completed installation of legs and cover was made in about 30 minutes and the only tools needed were a Phillips screwdriver and a 5/8” wrench. Plugged the extractor in and it worked as it should, the motor is quite, smooth, and ran well at all speeds. Cleaned the machine and had 4 frames ready to try in the extractor which spun flawless. The barrel or drum is heavy, smooth, and should last for years. 

The one Con I found was trying to attach the honey gate. I have small arms and was able to reach wayyyyyyy down with the “nut” while my Dad screwed in the gate. Not sure someone could hold the nut in place and reach down to screw in the gate at the same time. Also if your arms were very large you would have to remove the frame, motor, and cage in order to attach the honey gate to the drum. Other Pros and upgrades with the extractor are that the legs are longer and have been beefed-up and will allow a five gallon bucket to be placed under the honey gate. Also there have now been braces added to the inside of the drum so that the frames will not fall or slide once placed in the cage.

Since posting this I used the extractor last year to extract the honey from our 10 hives. Doing 8 frames at a time and just turn it on. By the time I uncap another 8 frames it is ready to reload and spin again. Very pleased with it. Sure it is not one of the "best" extractors but fits my needs.


----------

